# Test E and Deca



## Skullcrusher (Sep 17, 2020)

Have the opportunity to get Test E but person is saying that I will need to take Deca too.

Is it absolutely mandatory to take Deca with Test E?

When I search for Deca in forums I see a lot of talk about joints.

I already have a ton of stuff for my joints and even quite a few natural PCT supps.

So what do I need to know?

Thanks!


----------



## Jin (Sep 18, 2020)

The person is either lying or uninformed.

You may want to consider doing more research before you experiment with AAS.


----------



## Seeker (Sep 18, 2020)

I would guess  the person telling you this is the same person you're buying from.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Sep 18, 2020)

Seeker said:


> I would guess  the person telling you this is the same person you're buying from.



Yes. I can tell you that he has been taking stuff for decades, but also has issues with his hip.


----------



## Sicwun88 (Sep 18, 2020)

Research will get you far & help avoid making bad choices & being miss led! 

You don't need deca w test!
But you do need test with deca


----------



## Bobbyloads (Sep 18, 2020)

Well even though it’s not “absolutely mandatory” it is a very good combination. 

Anyone selling stuff should not be making it seem like anything like that is mandatory that’s just pure disregard toward you. He should of said it’s a good combo and if you want something extra it’s a great add and then explain the pros and cons of it. 

All that being said it is seriously a great combo lmao.


----------



## DEADlifter (Sep 18, 2020)

Many threads and stickys on this.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Sep 18, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> Well even though it’s not “absolutely mandatory” it is a very good combination.
> 
> Anyone selling stuff should not be making it seem like anything like that is mandatory that’s just pure disregard toward you. He should of said it’s a good combo and if you want something extra it’s a great add and then explain the pros and cons of it.
> 
> All that being said it is seriously a great combo lmao.



I thought it sounded wrong because from everything I have been reading I never heard of that. 

So I came here to verify that the info was wrong.

Would love it if someone would point the way on where I can educate myself fully and completely though.


----------



## DEADlifter (Sep 18, 2020)

https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/3728-First-Cycle-All-You-Need-to-K

The Dbol isn't necessary.  If this is your first time out you'll see plenty off of just test.  Pay attention to the ancillaries.  I have a droopy nip from being a moron in 2005.  Beware.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Sep 18, 2020)

DEADlifter said:


> https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/3728-First-Cycle-All-You-Need-to-K
> 
> The Dbol isn't necessary.  If this is your first time out you'll see plenty off of just test.  Pay attention to the ancillaries.  I have a droopy nip from being a moron in 2005.  Beware.



Sounds like gyno. Scary. Thank you so much going to read it all.


----------



## Jaydub (Sep 18, 2020)

Usually its the other way around, if you're talking about running a deca only cycle you will be told to run test with it, but my opinion is test alone is better, especially if its your first cycle.


----------



## white ape (Sep 18, 2020)

You could give it a try anyway


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 18, 2020)

Make sure to have some estrogen blocker onhand too. Mine tends to run high even on just 500 test, I'll take .5 adex twice a week.


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 18, 2020)

My 1st hookup told me I need to take tren with the test.
Said I'd get ripped if I did.
Mentioned nothing about an ai or pct either.
I knew enough to not take his advice lol.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Sep 18, 2020)

How old is he? Just curious.

Back when I started 20 years ago, a lot of the old dogs I trained with used to say you should have deca in every cycle unless it was close to a show. Protect your joints while you're growing.

BTW - what they were saying isn't true at all. Test is all you really need as a newbie.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Sep 18, 2020)

Thank you guys for helping me figure this out.

I'm good.


----------



## Gabriel (Sep 20, 2020)

Do your own research,get educated,read the stickes,ask educated questions.. relying on a friend will have you in a world of hurt in no time.. whenever I am researching,I look at numerous sites..Medical,forums,YouTube ect...to get a wide spectrum of not only opinions but FACTS..


----------



## bigbadjedi93 (Sep 21, 2020)

Lots of advice on here.  I’d take these guys opinions over the guy trying to sell it to you.


----------



## houdimi (Sep 21, 2020)

Deca and Testo are a simple cicle , this 2 are very good for you get size but not good to get sheered


----------



## andy (Sep 21, 2020)

you can run test only and have great results.


----------



## houdimi (Sep 21, 2020)

Andy i agree with you but always depends the person objective


----------



## andy (Sep 21, 2020)

houdimi said:


> Andy i agree with you but always depends the person objective




your right. 
I recently done 12w prep testE + Deca and didn't notice much(just not for me), appetite was at the low end actually.
now after a good cruise I decided to go again with TestE + masteron


----------



## houdimi (Sep 21, 2020)

Dear Andy,

With Testo E + Deca you can put easily 6 to 8kg what brands and quantity have you use ?


----------

